# Destin Report 6/2-6/3



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Our original plan was to head out and spend 2 nights. We ran down from Atlanta Friday afternoon and the wind had not died like the weather man said, so we went to plan B. Leave early Saturday. 

Here is a pic of the boat at the dock Friday night. 









We got to Destin pass at sunrise and made bait. We had about 40 Threadfins and 10 or so Hardtails. 

Ran to the Nipple and put out our spread. we headed south and not much was going on. I did have a billfish come into the spread. It got right behind a long rigger with a ballyhoo on it and was able to drop back to the fish, but i beleive he had already bit and took the ballyhoo. 

We decided to pick up and head to the Spur. About 7 miles short of it we came across a huge rip with a really nice weedline. Our first hit was a Bull Dorado, he must have been hungry, he bit a Black Bart Blue Breakfast on the short corner. As we were fighting him a decent looking Blue, maybe 250, was after him, we loosened the drag but he went on his way it seemed. We tried dropping back naked ballyhoo etc. for a while and we worked the area over pretty good and got no love. 

Here is the Dorado. 









We got 3 more nice Dorado and called it a day. We could have loaded the boat with 10 lb schoolies, but we had things to do. 

















We started our trip over to the Steps. We arrived right after Sunset and put out our sword baits and started on dinner. I have to thank a fellow forum member for helping me on the sword setup. About 11 we hooked up on a pup got him to the boat, it looked like he would measure and then he ran under the boat and broke off in the props. The next strike was a mystery, it started pulling steady line, i put it at Strike, 25lbs, and it never phased him. As i got low on line i started the engines and increased drag. The line popped at the Swivel. I had not done a double line like I should have. Any we got our line back and rerigged. 15 minutes later hooked up again. Got him to the boat. Decent Sword for us, around 100. We got 2 gaffs in him started to get him to where we could put him to sleep with our club and he flipped. To got hit with the bill narrowly missing his eye. Luckily it was only a scratch. Got him in the boat and I remembered a story i heard about dumping booze on their gills. We had some rum, so we dumped it in there and that seemed to work. 

Here he is with Tom: 









Once we fit him in the box we headed to Marlin. Got there and got 2 small blackfin and a small yellow. Then the sharks showed up. We then headed to Horn for the morning bite. Got there right before sun up and there were already a few boats there. But NOTHING was going on. We were marking fish, but there was no surface activity and there were bad scattered weeds. We got one shark on a live Threadfin. I wanted to fly a kite and there was no wind. We dropped some baits and no love. So we went to the Drillship. Saw Reeldog working the area and he had hooked up just as we got there. Put out 2 livies and got back 2 sharks. Hindsight was that i wished we went to DWN. 

We then put out a spread and went to Beer Can and nothing was there either. Headed to the hill. Stopped at the 252s but we could not get anything past the Cudas. 

All in all a good trip. I sure am glad i did not put all the eggs in one basket at the Rigs.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a serious trip, looks like it paid off. Nice fish.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

thats a great trip. Congrats!! The sharks have been thick this year at the short rigs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome trip and nice sword...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow man what a report! Congrats on the fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! I got tired just reading your story! Way to put in the hours! Thanks for posting all the detail and the pics, good job!! 

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom is hard core!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats hard core fishing right there. You guys did good and got a few nice fish for the effort. Congrates that a good looking sword.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man you guys covered some serious water, nice work


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats covering a lot of water, Horn Mountain to Destin pass has to be 150 miles or so


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

jordars said:


> Thats covering a lot of water, Horn Mountain to Destin pass has to be 150 miles or so


We run into Pensacola to give us a break, it shaves 25 miles off of the open water. We will stop and refuel sometimes at Santa Rosa marina.


----------

